
Volkswagen falls over 20%, to halt US diesel car sales - siculars
http://www.cnbc.com/id/103011686
======
siculars
Closed systems strike again? This "feature" may well have been found sooner in
open, transparent software.

Oh, and, who goes to jail for this? Willful I ntent to defraud the public and
the government. Criminal?

